# Here is a FISH!



## ussoldier2013 (Jul 10, 2010)

a solid 8 lb yall


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice - congrats!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2010)

Thats a purty fish, but that shirt sure is ugly! Congrats on a nice fish


----------



## jleepeters (Jul 10, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Thats a purty fish, but that shirt sure is ugly! Congrats on a nice fish



I totally agree, altho he could have been wearing it so he wouldnt mess up a good shirt like a UGA one. I mean Id much rather get slime and fish smell all over a GT shirt anyday

Great fish bud


----------



## RLbass88 (Jul 10, 2010)

Shoulda held the fish a little lower to spare us the gag lol.. nice fish man!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice one.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Stewy55 (Jul 12, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> I totally agree, altho he could have been wearing it so he wouldnt mess up a good shirt like a UGA one. I mean Id much rather get slime and fish smell all over a GT shirt anyday



Thats probably why  .lol. Congrats on the fish tho!


----------



## pondman81 (Jul 14, 2010)

nice un


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Jul 14, 2010)

I dont see anything wrong with the picture....nice, real nice.


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 14, 2010)

nice!


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 14, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Thats a purty fish, but that shirt sure is ugly! Congrats on a nice fish



I agree also with him


----------



## ussoldier2013 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks yall, but didnt Tech make a BCS bowl and win their conference? lol. i have a feeling this is going to blow up in my face


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Great catch! Hunker Down Hairy Dogs


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 13, 2010)

good un especially if you cought it up north ?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice bass and like the shirt too!


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Sep 14, 2010)

nice bass.. love the shirt!! acc champs.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice bass


----------



## across the river (Sep 16, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Thats a purty fish, but that shirt sure is ugly! Congrats on a nice fish




Maybe he was fishing with a potential employer.  In that sense I think it would serve him much better than a UGA shirt.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 16, 2010)

across the river said:


> Maybe he was fishing with a potential employer.  In that sense I think it would serve him much better than a UGA shirt.



Most real fisherfolk only fish with a shirt they are willn to throw away!


----------



## turk2di (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice Bass!!!


----------



## 1022 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice fish, lousey shirt,I hope you put him back in.


----------



## LindaLou (Nov 9, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> thats a purty fish, but that shirt sure is ugly!:d congrats on a nice fish



nice fish...i agree about the shirt too, all in good fun...go dawgs!!!


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 6, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Ripster55 (Dec 9, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Thats a purty fish, but that shirt sure is ugly! Congrats on a nice fish



Nice fish and nice shirt.


----------



## 45coltcommander (Dec 9, 2010)

good job! nice catch


----------

